# OMFGB for Charge?



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

I had read a while back that r2 got a free droid charge from rootz to do some porting but i havent heard anything about it since, is it still being worked on?


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

last i heard he was selling his charge so No OMFGB any time soon


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup he wants to sell it, so no go.

It's been so many months since he got the phone, still no progress.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"fortesquieu said:


> Yup he wants to sell it, so no go.
> 
> It's been so many months since he got the phone, still no progress.


Mostly because we still don't have AOSP-although I don't know why he wouldn't just hold on to it and wait until JT finishes CM7. He did say he would sell the device to a developer though, so hopefully something good will still come out of this.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Personally, I think it's bull. You get a free phone to dev on, don't do anything with it, and then want to turn around and sell it? Bull. Since it was given, it should be given right back. I followed the whole thing on twitter and thought his reasoning for wanting to sell it was bunk. I know I won't be installing any of their roms for the foreseeable future just on principle. 
If he does do the right thing and gives it to JT, cool. I will feel better but that whole thing on twitter ticked me off.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Personally, I think it's bull. You get a free phone to dev on, don't do anything with it, and then want to turn around and sell it? Bull. Since it was given, it should be given right back. I followed the whole thing on twitter and thought his reasoning for wanting to sell it was bunk. I know I won't be installing any of their roms for the foreseeable future just on principle.
> If he does do the right thing and gives it to JT, cool. I will feel better but that whole thing on twitter ticked me off.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


^This. I voted for imoseyon in that thread anyway, and suggested that jt be included in the voting. Glad both of them have working Charge's now. I like the idea of OMFGB, and I understand that no one can really force him to do anything with the phone that he doesn't want to do, but its still pretty ridiculous. If a community pools their money to buy you a certain phone, they expect you to work on it and get some return for their investment. Not sell it for your own profit, even if you do claim you'll get another phone to dev on. If you want to develop on another phone instead, you should return the one that was given to you, and put your name in the running for the other phone that you want to work on.

But I should really drop all that, he'll do what he wants, no reason to stir this up more. But considering r2's lack of work on it, and the low esteem the Charge community seems to have for him, I honestly don't expect we'll ever get OMFGB, unless someone else ports it onto jt's CM7.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

i want to throw my two cents in if that's true, but since i dont know all the facts i will keep my mouth shut.


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

Its true but RootzWiki stated once again they gave the phone so its his to do what he wants with it.


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not mad at r2. I'm just upset that we won't see OMFGB on this phone!! It and CM7 are both my top picks! He does good work people!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## turb0wned (Jun 24, 2011)

This is the kind of phone that should be everyones backup or temp phone. Not the greatest phone, lots of signal issues, I have it because I love Samsung but will keep this as a backup as soon as the Prime comes out. By the time AOSP comes out for this no one will have this phone. Not many devs care for this phone, its the simple truth.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

turb0wned said:


> This is the kind of phone that should be everyones backup or temp phone. Not the greatest phone, lots of signal issues, I have it because I love Samsung but will keep this as a backup as soon as the Prime comes out. By the time AOSP comes out for this no one will have this phone. Not many devs care for this phone, its the simple truth.


You're the kind of person that belongs on XDA. Not the greatest troll, you make pointless remarks, your allegations are un-based and half truths, and i'll feed you because i'm bored. By the time you reply to this post, I won't care what you have to say to this post. Not many people agree with your statements, it's the simple truth.


----------



## turb0wned (Jun 24, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> You're the kind of person that belongs on XDA. Not the greatest troll, you make pointless remarks, your allegations are un-based and half truths, and i'll feed you because i'm bored. By the time you reply to this post, I won't care what you have to say to this post. Not many people agree with your statements, it's the simple truth.


Im sorry that hurt your feelings. I guess you forgot that this is a forum, a forum that people can state their opinions. Go for it, ask how many people are going to switch to the prime from the charge, or a phone with a second gen LTE chip. Verizon's LTE line up right now just isn't great, it's the truth. Come later this year and we will see much better phone from Verizon. What I am happy about this phone though is the few devs working on it are some of the best devs android has.


----------



## bsimcox (Jun 22, 2011)

Whats disappointing is I know the person that basically donated the phone to rootzwiki for the purpose of development..i hope R2 does the right thing and gives it to another dev.my two cents


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

turb0wned said:


> Im sorry that hurt your feelings. I guess you forgot that this is a forum, a forum that people can state their opinions. Go for it, ask how many people are going to switch to the prime from the charge, or a phone with a second gen LTE chip. Verizon's LTE line up right now just isn't great, it's the truth. Come later this year and we will see much better phone from Verizon. What I am happy about this phone though is the few devs working on it are some of the best devs android has.


Welcome to the Mobile world. That happens with every single phone out there. According to your logic, people wouldn't want any phone because an even better phone will come out soon after. The "simple truth" is we get out phones for what they can do and what they're capable of doing. We rarely get a phone ONLY to keep us busy until a newer one comes out.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"turb0wned said:


> Im sorry that hurt your feelings. I guess you forgot that this is a forum, a forum that people can state their opinions. Go for it, ask how many people are going to switch to the prime from the charge, or a phone with a second gen LTE chip. Verizon's LTE line up right now just isn't great, it's the truth. Come later this year and we will see much better phone from Verizon. What I am happy about this phone though is the few devs working on it are some of the best devs android has.


There's a difference between your last statement and this one. Your last statement simply states the Charge is only good as a backup. Sure, people will leave for the Prime, but that doesn't mean this device is only good as backup. It's still a solid device, and will remain one.


----------



## turb0wned (Jun 24, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> There's a difference between your last statement and this one. Your last statement simply states the Charge is only good as a backup. Sure, people will leave for the Prime, but that doesn't mean this device is only good as backup. It's still a solid device, and will remain one.


You are right I should have said it a bit different originally but at least we are now some what in the same page.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

blakec432 said:


> I'm not mad at r2. I'm just upset that we won't see OMFGB on this phone!! It and CM7 are both my top picks! He does good work people!
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


I could care less how good his Rom is or how good the quality of his work is in the dev community. His ethics suck. I also don't care that rootzwiki said that it's "his phone". It's like saying, "Well, since Wal Mart won't press charges against me for stealing a candy bar its okay that I stole it". Wrong is still wrong even if I've been thrown some grace. My opinion still stands and I won't use his work in the future on principle but that's just me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

"turb0wned said:


> This is the kind of phone that should be everyones backup or temp phone. Not the greatest phone, lots of signal issues, I have it because I love Samsung but will keep this as a backup as soon as the Prime comes out. By the time AOSP comes out for this no one will have this phone. Not many devs care for this phone, its the simple truth.


I respectfully, completely disagree. Yes I am thinking about getting the prime when it comes out, but the charge is a great phone, best verizon 4g phone, and yes better than the bionic. It has an amazing display and has great performance. What this can all boil down to is that phones are getting better by the day, so not every rom will come out for every phone, thats just too much work.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Come on guys, we're starting to ***** like XDA.


----------



## SpdNutSS (Sep 25, 2011)

Listen people.. Everyone has the right to post.. If you dont agree with the post, just ignore it and move on. It is that simple. No need to start an arguement . There is no reason for you to this reply to thread if you dont agree. Iam not gonna respond.


----------



## turb0wned (Jun 24, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> I respectfully, completely disagree. Yes I am thinking about getting the prime when it comes out, but the charge is a great phone, best verizon 4g phone, and yes better than the bionic. It has an amazing display and has great performance. What this can all boil down to is that phones are getting better by the day, so not every rom will come out for every phone, thats just too much work.


I completely agree with you that the Charge is the best 4G phone that Verizon carries right now, but lets be honest, its pretty sad when this is your best phone while other companies have the good stuff (except of course for the most important thing, coverage).

Anyways to get back on topic, I was looking forward to OMFGB when I first got the phone, now that the prime is around the corner I couldn't care less. Think of it this way, unless you are someone keeping the Charge for a while it shouldn't matter anymore if your getting the Prime or something else next month. Lets say OMFGB or CM7 came out Oct 1st, you know their will be many bugs like 4G problems for at least a few releases, by that time the Vigor, the Prime and the iphone will be out.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

No one wants to babysit this thread... we all have the right to share our opinions. just remember the forum rules, guys & gals...


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry about that....i guess I'm just tired of hearing people say that they are going to buy a different phone, shouldn't stuff like that be in that particular phones forum? (serious question)


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> Sorry about that....i guess I'm just tired of hearing people say that they are going to buy a different phone, shouldn't stuff like that be in that particular phones forum? (serious question)


the [OP]...


> I had read a while back that r2 got a free droid charge from rootz to do some porting but i havent heard anything about it since, is it still being worked on?


It's all good, let's just stay in lines with the OP. thanks.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

*sigh* /me shakes his head. At the rate phone technology is changing, there will almost certainly be a next, better phone than the last release a few months ago. And at the rate phone technology changes there will always be forum trolls like the one in this thread proclaiming a particular phone is a complete pos because there is something better out there. Well guess what, the current phones are not a pos. Everyone just needs to understand and accept the fact phone technology is evolving so rapidly we are all going to have to face reality and accept that we only have two options: 1) Accept that phone technology is most likely evolving faster than the carrier's current upgrade policies (2 years for most); or 2) Fork over the cash for an full retail purchase every time the "next greatest phone" comes out. I am lucky enough that I got my Charge as a replacement for my Fascinate because of a missed call issue and still have a discounted upgrade coming in May, 2012. If my contract were up in May when I got my Charge and I felt the Charge was the best option at the time and upgraded to it, I would not be *****ing right now saying the Charge was a POS simply because there may be something that might be better out there. I would be happy with the fact I did my research and upgraded to what at the time was the best phone for me. Are there going to be better, improved phones coming out over the course of the next two years until I can upgrade again with a discount? Absolutely. My options for dealing with that are detailed above. I am so sick and tired of seeing people post about a phone being a POS or ant EOL six months after it has been released. If you had an idea about the rapidly evolving cell phone technology, you shouldn't have gotten the Charge knowing that something better was going to be released. But there in lies the problem. There is ALWAYS going to be something better coming in the near future. When you upgrade to the latest and greatest phone today, you will have bragging rights on those who upgraded six months ago because of the better phones available now. And those who upgrade six months from now will have bragging rights on you because of the better phones available at that time. It's a never ending cycle. Get a grip people. I am so sorry for the thread jack and to take this so far away from OMFGB on the Charge (the best 4G option on Verizon at the moment by the way), but I had to go off. This "I want and deserve the latest and greatest and everything else with it by the way, and I deserve it now" attitude has a lot to do with why a lot of users and devs left XDA and came to RootzWiki. Now it looks like we have to put up with it here. Mods, you can do what you need to do to me because at this point, I don't care and it's just getting too tiring having to put up with crap like this.

If anyone has spent any time in IRC, they would know there are a lot of knowledgeable people there who could contribute a ton to the forums, but yet they hardly ever post in the forums. Why? Because they have grown sick and tired of attitudes like this. I'm sure the very first smart phones that came out where probably pretty crappy and had a lot of bugs. Why? Because it was new technology and there were still kinks to be worked out. 4G LTE is the latest thing for Verizon and the first 4G LTE phones are bound to be less than perfect.

I could go on and on, but really, what's the point?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

dude... we love you here... we only ask that the golden rule applies. RANT ON!!! lol 

btw, the old school SNL reference isn't unnoticed! ;-p


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

bsimcox said:


> Whats disappointing is I know the person that basically donated the phone to rootzwiki for the purpose of development..i hope R2 does the right thing and gives it to another dev.my two cents


The phone was paid for by the Rootz team and the phone is taken care of. Thanks! Keep the Op on track


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

If it is indeed true that dude was given a phone *in good faith* for the purpose of developing, the fact that he's turning around and selling it is pretty ghetto. I don't know all the internals... but where I come from, people that do something like that won't be trusted again. Fool me once, shame on you...


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, to the original purpose of the thread, again, not likely we'll see OMFGB anytime soon, if at all. What I would recommend doing is donatintto jt1134, as he's getting close to having a working CM7. Once we get kernel source for GB, it'll help him out alot, and it'll be a very solid rom. Obviously, CM7 is the definitive AOSP rom, so once he gets that going, porting other AOSP roms shouldn't be too difficult. But again, at this point, bet your money on jt.

To the upgrade trolls, think what you will, but this is still a great phone, and newer releases don't somehow make it worse, just a little less exciting. There will always be something bigger and better on the horizon, that's how a consumer driven economy works. You keep people perpetually dissatisfied because they can never have the best, so they keep buying more, more, more. Sure, we all participate in that to a point, but most of us still recognize this as a great phone or we wouldn't have bought it.

I'm not likely to burn another upgrade on the prime or whatever right away, as I can't really afford to spend the $200-$300 when I already have a good phone. I've been very happy with my Charge, actually. I got it when it first came out for $150, and it was one of the best phones on the market. IMHO, it still is. Not a big fan of the Bionic, and all the other phones that are better still don't have LTE, and I couldn't go back to 3g now. Sure, that's likely to change in a month or so when we do have some really strong LTE devices, but the Charge has been on top for nearly 5 months, which is amazing at this timescale. And it's gonna hold its own awhile longer. Not everyone can afford to upgrade right away, and it's the divs that keep these phones new and interesting even beyond EOL. And for that they deserve a great deal of our thanks.


----------



## BigRoe71 (Sep 29, 2011)

I do agree that OMFGB will probably not be brought to our amazing phone since this all happened. I've got my money on jt since I used CM7 on my Vibrant, and would love to see cm7 on this phone. People will do what they want to do, so lets not judge them when we dont understand the circumstances completely, ya know? I do agree with people who are mad b/c he sold the phone, that is messed up since RootzWiki gave him the phone to develop on, but whatever, we have better devs working for us, right? Not trying to bash him, just sayin'.


----------

